# Secret to Perfect glowing skin



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

Maybe anyone knows how would it be possible to achieve *clear skin* like this? 

What products or supplements or peptides would help? Im serious.

Or what product or changes made the biggest difference to your skin?



Spoiler: ?



@looksmaxxer234
@WontStopNorwooding
@Z3n
@Ryan
@Acnno
@Gargantuan
@Marsiere214
@Biiyo03
@BearBoy
@OOGABOOGA
@n0rthface
@Chadeep
@MarkCorrigan
@WannabeJock
@gamma
@datboijj
@StrangerDanger
@Baldingman1998
@kjsbdfiusdf
@realklay11
@Beanermaxxer
@OverSinceBirth
@MyAssStinksLikeShit
@Shrek2OnDvD
@larsanova69
@Thompsonz
@ChristianChad
@Lev Peshkov
@OldVirgin


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Oct 23, 2021)

Tbh dont waste your time with this low t shit


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 23, 2021)

Topical aspirin, coffee and DHEA


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Oct 23, 2021)

anavar


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> View attachment 1377239
> 
> 
> Maybe anyone knows how would it be possible to achieve *clear skin* like this?
> ...



ask this guy


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 23, 2021)

tret and matrixyl


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Oct 23, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> ask this guy



"Guy"


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> ask this guy



Why are you posting this gay everywhere


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Oct 23, 2021)

Zinc to the face daily


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Why are you posting this gay everywhere


i didnt post him for 2 weeks
he is not gay its a phase he had girlfriends


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Why are you posting this gay everywhere


admit he is very good looking if he wore no makeup i would chose him over average becky


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Why are you posting this gay everywhere


Low t if u wouldnt


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

Matryxil, topical aspirin and topical zinc. And probably moisturize after.

 my dad would be proud


----------



## Gonthar (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Maybe anyone knows how would it be possible to achieve *clear skin* like this?


Makeup and photoshop.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> "Guy"





Ed676 said:


> Why are you posting this gay everywhere








get on 21 days of nofap and look at this pic and then tell me that you are complete hetero


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 23, 2021)

You already know the answer


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 23, 2021)

be white, have clear skin. go on sunbeds + beta carotene to have a glowing tan. take picture. slightly edit on photoshop to exaggerate glowy tan


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Matryxil, topical aspirin and topical zinc. And probably moisturize after.
> 
> my dad would be proud


and you dare to call someone gay
lack of self awareness first sign of schizo mind


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 23, 2021)

glowing skin is fem trait


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 23, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> ask this guy



What the fuck?!? Russia is filled with all 2 meter tall ogres brutal fighters wtf is THIS??


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

also you call me schizo 
projection is second sign of being schizo
you are on spectrum bro


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> glowing skin is fem trait


cope ideal skin halos you harder than my dick from gosha pics


----------



## cloUder (Oct 23, 2021)

no tag no care


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> also you call me schizo
> projection is second sign of being schizo
> you are on spectrum bro


This is not off topic nigga get the fuck out of here


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 23, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> also you call me schizo
> projection is second sign of being schizo
> you are on spectrum bro


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> This is not off topic nigga get the fuck out of here


gtfo now thats my thread


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 23, 2021)

Genes. Girls always ask me what I use on my skin when all I use is water.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Oct 23, 2021)

skincare and if u have acne scars then rf microneedling probably

as for that glow idk tbh fuck me maybe nut on ur face helps.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Oct 23, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Genes. Girls always ask me what I use on my skin when all I use is water.


fuck u


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Oct 23, 2021)

blast mt2 and listen to subliminals


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

@cloUder thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> @cloUder thoughts?


shit thread kys


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Genes. Girls always ask me what I use on my skin when all I use is water.


Fuck you. Why you brag i need help i dont want read brags i need help


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Oct 23, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Genes. Girls always ask me what I use on my skin when all I use is water.


you don’t even use soap? ew


----------



## faggotchadlite (Oct 23, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> "Guy"


still mogs you hard


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

JM10 said:


> you don’t even use soap? ew


i dont even wash my face why you ask


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 23, 2021)

JM10 said:


> you don’t even use soap? ew


never use soap. Please.


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

JM10 said:


> you don’t even use soap? ew


I only apply squaline oil before i go to sleep. I dont even know what this shit is doing


----------



## cloUder (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> @cloUder thoughts?


use accutane and bleach on your face


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 23, 2021)

JM10 said:


> you don’t even use soap? ew


Only in the shower. But I could easily stop using soap and still be fine.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

iq of op is smaller than my flaccid penis


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 23, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> cope ideal skin halos you harder than my dick from gosha pics


you should look for rugged, strong skin not glowing feminine


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

PingPong said:


> never use soap. Please.


Matrixil alone would be enough? Does it moisture skin too?


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

cloUder said:


> use accutane and bleach on your face


Get the fuck out of here you fucking idiot


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> you should look for rugged, strong skin not glowing feminine
> 
> View attachment 1377253
> View attachment 1377255







never heard cope as strong as this


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Oct 23, 2021)

PingPong said:


> never use soap. Please.


i use simple face wash and moisturiser


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Matrixil alone would be enough? Does it moisture skin too?


No. i use aloe vera, vitamin c, tretinoin, jojoba oil and a ginseng moisturiser


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 23, 2021)

JM10 said:


> i use simple face wash and moisturiser


Good


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Oct 23, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> still mogs you hard


I dont think so in a club he wouldnt mog shit


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

PingPong said:


> No. i use aloe vera, vitamin c, tretinoin, jojoba oil and a ginseng moisturiser







you put so much effor into your looks and still look like this? kill yourself


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Why are you posting this gay everywhere





WannabeJock said:


> "Guy"



*Problem?*




Thompsonz said:


> admit he is very good looking if he wore no makeup i would chose him over average becky





Thompsonz said:


> get on 21 days of nofap and look at this pic and then tell me that you are complete hetero



*Thanks*




@looksmaxxer234


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 23, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> glowing skin is fem trait


stallone had glowing skin


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 23, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> you put so much effor into your looks and still look like this? kill yourself


damn i thought you were high iq and i thought we were friends 
Sad


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

niggas here hate him with their brown eyes
girls will get wet from his bright eyes , so much soul you can see he is a good human being
@OldVirgin @Baldingman1998 @Ed676


----------



## cloUder (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Get the fuck out of here you fucking idiot


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> niggas here hate him with their brown eyes
> girls will get wet from his bright eyes , so much soul you can see he is a good human being
> @OldVirgin @Baldingman1998 @Ed676


is he 6'5? if not its over for him after school


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 23, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> niggas here hate him with their brown eyes
> girls will get wet from his bright eyes , so much soul you can see he is a good human being
> @OldVirgin @Baldingman1998 @Ed676


Would be chad if he had slightly bigger nose and more hooded eyes and lower eyebrows. And if he Also didn't get fucked in the ass by men


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Would be chad if he had slightly bigger nose and more hooded eyes and lower eyebrows. And if he Also didn't get fucked in the ass by men


he is prettyboy chad bro


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 23, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> stallone had glowing skin


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Oct 23, 2021)

PingPong said:


> damn i thought you were high iq and i thought we were friends
> Sad


wait that’s you?


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 23, 2021)

JM10 said:


> wait that’s you?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 23, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> he is prettyboy chad bro


He is pretty boy chad but looks low t. Prefer medium t chad face. Or even ogre


----------



## Gad (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 23, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> View attachment 1377271


is that what u look like ?


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

@LastHopeForNorman is that you bro. what you did to get long eyelashes like these.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 23, 2021)

Gad said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


>



say thompsonz


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> View attachment 1377275
> 
> @LastHopeForNorman is that you bro. what you did to get long eyelashes like these.


High vitamin diet and good parents


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> @LastHopeForNorman is that you bro. what you did to get long eyelashes like these.





Baldingman1998 said:


> High vitamin diet and good parents



Drink minoxidil


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> You already know the answer



clear skin subliminal - Ariana grande songs


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> clear skin subliminal - Ariana grande songs


7 rings clip made my dick go from 2.25 to 6.75 inches


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 23, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> say thompsonz





Thompsonz said:


> say thompsonz


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> Drink minoxidil


been on oral minox for almost 2 months now. 5mg a day. eyebrows and eyelashes improved a little bit. but how long until I can see maximum results or its already is


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


>



im not a faggot bro im heterosexual


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

@LastHopeForNorman why you cry nigga is it ove for me?  tell me


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> 5mg a day.


lower dose to 2,5mg


Ed676 said:


> been on oral minox for almost 2 months now. eyebrows and eyelashes improved a little bit. but how long until I can see maximum results or its already is



Hair growth cycle of eyelashes is like 2 week/1 month 

you probably wont get more gains when you taken oral min for 2 month with no further improvment


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 23, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> im not a faggot bro im heterosexual


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


>



а десять да да да


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> lower dose to 2,5mg
> 
> 
> Hair growth cycle of eyelashes is like 2 week/1 month
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


>



say something nice about @Ed676 he is depressed


----------



## Gad (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

Gad said:


>



a girl? girl?? girl!


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> a girl? girl?? girl!
> View attachment 1377298


eurotrip moment


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

@Baldingman1998
look at my thick brows, eye lashes and piercing blue eyes bro look closely again because you’ll never have them


----------



## Gad (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> a girl? girl?? girl!
> View attachment 1377298


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

Gad said:


>



Can you dm please


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

PingPong said:


> damn i thought you were high iq and i thought we were friends
> Sad


im sorry bro what you wont do for jfl reacts your cute


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> im sorry bro what you wont do for jfl reacts your cute


@PingPong is that really you?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 23, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> say something nice about @Ed676 he is depressed


----------



## Gad (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Can you dm please


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 23, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> you put so much effor into your looks and still look like this? kill yourself


MOGS me easily


----------



## AscendingHero (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> View attachment 1377239
> 
> 
> Maybe anyone knows how would it be possible to achieve *clear skin* like this?
> ...


Name of avi?

The secret is health maxxing (Early to bed, raw beef liver, liver flushes, and plenty of animal fat. Moisturize and cleanse face and get some sun- controversial yes ik but sunscreen low t cucks gonna cuck)


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 23, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> ask this guy



to oily
imo


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> @PingPong is that really you?


No dumbass


----------



## MadVisionary (Oct 23, 2021)

Cold bath
don't eat sugar
moisturizer
face soap


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Name of avi?
> 
> The secret is health maxxing (Early to bed, raw beef liver, liver flushes, and plenty of animal fat. Moisturize and cleanse face and get some sun- controversial yes ik but sunscreen low t cucks gonna cuck)










MadVisionary said:


> Cold bath
> don't eat sugar
> moisturizer
> face soap


Why no sugar? What about ray peat ? @kjsbdfiusdf @ChristianChad


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> View attachment 1377343
> 
> 
> 
> Why no sugar? What about ray peat ? @kjsbdfiusdf @ChristianChad


cause ppl r under the misconception that sugar causes glycation when low carb diets do as well, but even worse


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 23, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> cause ppl r under the misconception that sugar causes glycation when low carb diets do as well, but even worse


this
starch may cause end products more then sugar 
so its a meme


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> this
> starch may cause end products more then sugar
> so its a meme


Should i cut out starch from my diet ? only starch im eating are rice


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 23, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Should i cut out starch from my diet ? only starch im eating are rice


eat less
replace with ripe fruits (except berries and bananas), honey, milk (if can digest), orange juice


----------



## casadebanho (Oct 23, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> ask this guy



Lol

this mf has perfect skin because high T = acne

and he is giga low T


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 23, 2021)

casadebanho said:


> high T = acne


nope


----------



## casadebanho (Oct 23, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> nope


Testosterone literally stimulates production of sebum

sebum gives me acne


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> nope


Some true there is, sebum production correlates with male hormones


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 23, 2021)

casadebanho said:


> Testosterone literally stimulates production of sebum
> 
> sebum gives me acne


estrogen and prolactin cause acne


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

We wrote that in one moment


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> estrogen and prolactin cause acne


Nofap, vitamin e then should help


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

No its been sebum bro I had it for many years


kjsbdfiusdf said:


> estrogen and prolactin cause acne


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Oct 23, 2021)

Don't eat dairy and sugar and oily foods and you will have no acne


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 23, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> Don't eat dairy and sugar and oily foods and you will have no acne


Vegan for life


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Oct 23, 2021)

Idfk, I’ve tried moisturizer, white vaseline, and tons of other stuff, and my face and collagen is still shit and red and pory and acne ridden


----------



## Tobias Fünke (Oct 23, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> eat less
> replace with ripe fruits (*except berries and bananas*), honey, milk (if can digest), orange juice



Maybe a stupid question, but why are other fruits better than berries & bananas?


----------



## TITUS (Oct 23, 2021)

Not having subhuman genes work.


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Oct 23, 2021)

Don't worry about skincare bro. Your already a king


----------



## Deleted member 14561 (Oct 24, 2021)

i am going to expose the secret aurvedic technique for glowing crystal clear firm skin rub donkey's semen on your face than leave it all night tomorrow wash your face with cow urine


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 24, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Why are you posting this gay everywhere








ideal blend of pretty / boyish

what i want to look like tbh


----------



## faggotchadlite (Oct 24, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> I dont think so in a club he wouldnt mog shit


i mean almost all women around 18 would prefer him over most chads who are masc or stuff even if hes like 5'9 and very skinny


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Oct 24, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> i mean almost all women around 18 would prefer him over most chads who are masc or stuff even if hes like 5'9 and very skinny


WhenTheCopingIsTooStrong.gif


----------



## faggotchadlite (Oct 24, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> WhenTheCopingIsTooStrong.gif


i mean women ideally like femboys right??


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Oct 24, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> i mean women ideally like femboys right??


yes bro


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Oct 24, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> i mean women ideally like femboys right??





WannabeJock said:


> WhenTheCopingIsTooStrong.gif


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 24, 2021)

Tobias Fünke said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but why are other fruits better than berries & bananas?


Bananas are a unique fruit because they are mostly made of starch (like a potato for example) and not sugar. And eating raw starch is bad
Bananas also have bioidentical 5-Hydroxytryptamine (Serotonin), enough to raise blood levels. That bad aswell

Forest berries are good to eat once in a while due to the anti-oxidants, but too many antioxidants are bad in many ways. Also, certain phytochemicals in them are Estrogenic. If you do eat them seperate the seeds and make juice out of them with a metal strainer and your fist


----------



## Tobias Fünke (Oct 24, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Bananas are a unique fruit because they are mostly made of starch (like a potato for example) and not sugar. And eating raw starch is bad
> Bananas also have bioidentical 5-Hydroxytryptamine (Serotonin), enough to raise blood levels. That bad aswell
> 
> Forest berries are good to eat once in a while due to the anti-oxidants, but too many antioxidants are bad in many ways. Also, certain phytochemicals in them are Estrogenic. If you do eat them seperate the seeds and make juice out of them with a metal strainer and your fist


Thanks for the info


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Oct 24, 2021)

The secret is a high fat diet and Vitamin A from liver.

Fat from coconut oil, ghee/butter, tallow etc. Saturated fats. Do not use vegetable oils.

Thats all. You dont need bs products or supplements. Youre welcome.


----------



## Lmao (Oct 26, 2021)

Nobagger said:


> Idfk, I’ve tried moisturizer, white vaseline, and tons of other stuff, and my face and collagen is still shit and red and pory and acne ridden


what dietary changes have you made? i heard milk can cause acne on some ppl


----------

